# My souvenir from the Dominican Republic



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

I haven't posted much in here lately, since I've been back from the DR. Just trying to play catch up at home and work. Just wanted to share the cool little ashtray I picked up on our vacation in Punta Cana. I was looking for a 4 place but could only find this one. For the price I should have picked up a few. I thought it was kind of cool. I don't know what kind of wood it is but it's heavy as hell for the size, and i think it's a coconut shell inlaid into the wood.


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

All right lets light those bad boys up and break in that ash tray.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

That looks great. I especially like the way they used the coconut shell.


----------



## corpsegrinder (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks like Mahogany, hmmm


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

really cool! i'd guess rosewood/kingwood


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice grab! DR was our most favourite destination, can't wait to go back!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks like a hearty ashtray Chuck! Nice ! Those Liga's have a great sheen to them in the picture. They photograph almost as well as they smoke, but not quite.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

The crazy thing was the cost... it was a whopping $14 usd.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Those sticks look mouth watering!


----------



## hasanalo (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks nice but I do agree those sticks are tempting! HUM! :whoo:


----------



## SouthernSmoke (Mar 2, 2012)

Man you need to light them bad boys up and puff puff


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Another ashtray like that and you could also have a makeshift bra. Or maybe a coconut radio like the one the professor built on Gilligan's Island.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Monster (Mar 5, 2012)

very nice.


----------

